# Incident Command Training (Free for BAPERN Users)



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

The Greater Boston Police Council is offering "Simulation Based Training for Initial Responders: A Unified Command-All Hazards Approach to NIMS/CBRNE & WMD Incidents," *FREE* of charge to full BAPERN members! The first of four training sessions will be held on *April 25, 26, & 27, 2007, *0800 to 1600 Hours*,* at the Canton Police Department. Additional information regarding this training is provided in the attached document.

Note that registration is limited to 15 people and will be filled first come, first serve. The last day to submit registration will be Friday, April 20, 2007. Please complete the attached form and send to: 

FAX: (781) 647-9501 - Or - E-Mail: [email protected]

We are also looking for host facilities for trainings to be held on May 16-18 and June 6-8. If you are interested in hosting a training and have a classroom plus a separate simulation room (20X20) that is able to be secured overnight, we would appreciate you serving as a host. Please contact me asap.

Should you have any questions, please contact Diana Chidsey at 978-360-4481 or [email protected].


----------

